# Army Song?



## Bobert (12 Oct 2005)

I know the Navy has Heart of Oak and the Air Force has RAF, but what does the army have?


----------



## Gunnar (12 Oct 2005)

Taboo?


----------



## geo (12 Oct 2005)

The army, being the army, marches to a different tune..... a whole lot of different tunes to be precise.

The Engineers have "wings" and "hurrah for the CRE"

you can find the infantry units regimental marches at the following :
http://www.ducimus.com/Marches.htm

am certain there is a repertory of the Armoured units regimental marches somewhere..........


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Oct 2005)

National Défense
A-AD-200-000/AG-000
THE HONOURS, FLAGS AND HERITAGE STRUCTURE OF THE
CANADIAN FORCES
OPI: DHH 1999-01-04

Chapter 7
ANNEX A

AUTHORIZED MARCHES IN ORDER OF PRECEDENCE

ORGANIZATION / ÉTABLISSEMENT MARCH

Military College

Royal Military College of Canada - "Precision". For pipe band - "Alexander Mackenzie"

Commands

Maritime Command - "Heart of Oak"
Land Force Command - "Celer Paratus Callidus"
Air Command - "RCAF March Past". For pipe band - "RCAF March Past"
CF Northern Area - "Canada North"

Formations

Naval Formations - "Heart of Oak"
Defence Information Services Organization - "Communications"
Land Force Western Area - "Invercargill"
Land Force Quebec Area - "Carillon"
1 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group - "Sons of the Brave"
5 Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group - "Allons-y"
34 Canadian Brigade Group - "Mon Ami"
38 Canadian Brigade Group - "March Past of 38 Brigade"
Air Formations - "RCAF March Past"
Canadian Forces Recruiting, Education and Training System - "Century of Progress"

Branches and Branch Functional Units

Naval Operations Branch - "Heart of Oak"

Artillery Branch: Royal Canadian Horse Artillery (RCHA) - Quick March for dismounted parades - "British Grenadiers"; Slow march for concerts, mess dinners and parades - "Royal Artillery Slow March"; Trot Past for mounted parades - "Keel Row"; Gallop Past for mounted parades - "Bonnie Dundee"

Armour Branch - "My Boy Willie"
Armoured Regiments - See Annex B
Artillery Branch: The Royal Regiment of Canadian Artillery (RCA) less RCHA: Quick March for dismounted parades - "British Grenadiers"; Slow march for concerts, mess dinners and parades - "Royal Artillery Slow March"; Trot Past for mounted parades - "Keel Row"
Military Engineering Branch - "Wings"
Communications and Electronics Branch - "The Mercury March"
1 Canadian Division Headquarters and Signal Regiment - "Corps March of the Royal Canadian Corps of Signals" (Begone Dull Care)
Infantry Branch - "The Canadian Infantryman"
Infantry Regiments - See Annex B
Air Operations Branch - "RCAF March Past"
Logistics Branch - "March of the Logistics Branch"
Medical Branch - "The Farmer's Boy"
Dental Branch - "March Past of the Royal Canadian Dental Corps"; Slow March - "Greensleeves"
Electrical and Mechanical Engineering Branch - "REME Corps March Past" (Both "Lillibulero" and "Auprès de ma Blonde" should be played"); Slow march - "The Craftsman"
Chaplain Branch - "Onward Christian Soldiers"
Security Branch - "Thunderbird"
Legal Branch - "When I, Good Friends, Was Call'd to the Bar"
Band Branch - None authorized (By military custom, this branch is not authorized a
march as it is responsible for providing music to the CF and does not parade by itself with musical accompaniment.)
Personnel Selection Branch - "Semper Intellegere" (Rondo Sentimentale)
Training Development Branch - "Salut"
Public Affairs Branch - "Liberty Bell"
Intelligence Branch - "E Tenebris Lux"
Postal Branch - "First Post"

Miscellaneous (Not in order of precedence)

Academic Staff of Canadian Military Colleges - "March of the Peers from Lolanthe"
Combat Service Support Units - "Duty Above All"
Canadian Forces Academy of Leadership and Language - "Our Challenge"
Aerospace Maintenance Development Unit; For pipe band - "Salute to Excellence"
Canadian Forces Publication Depot - "The Great Little Army"
Canadian Forces Base Montreal - "Servir"
25 Canadian Forces Supply Depot - "March 25 CFSD"
Canadian Parachute Centre - "The Longest Day"
3 Canadian Support Group - "Face ÃƒÂ  l'adversité"
Cadet Instructor Cadre Officers - "La feuille d'érable"
Royal Canadian Army Cadets - "Cadet"
Royal Canadian Air Cadets - "RCAF March Past"

ANNEX B
COMBAT ARMS REGIMENTS AND UNITS

NOTE -  An asterisk (*) indicates both Regular and Reserve Force components. The order of precedence for each is different unless combined for the occasion; see Chapter 1 and Chapter 7, Paragraph 34.

Armour

The Royal Canadian Dragoons For concerts, mess dinners and mounted Parades - "Monsieur Beaucaire"; For dismounted parades - "Light of Foot"
Lord Strathcona's Horse (Royal Canadians) "Soldiers of the Queen"
12e Régiment blindé du Canada* - "Marianne s'en va-t-au moulin"; Slow march/Marche lente - "Quand vous mourrez de nos amours"
The Governor General's Horse Guards "Men of Harlech"
8th Canadian Hussars (Princess Louise's) - "The Galloping 8th Hussars"
Slow march/Marche lente : "The 8th Hussars" (tune "Road to the Isles")
The Ontario Regiment (RCAC) - "John Peel"
The Queen's York Rangers (1st American Regiment)(RCAC) - "Braganza"
Sherbrooke Hussars - "Regimental March of the Sherbrooke Hussars"
12e Régiment blindé du Canada (Milice)* As for 12e Régiment blindé du Canada/Mêmes
marches que le 12e Régiment blindé du Canada.
1st Hussars - "Bonnie Dundee"
The Prince Edward Island Regiment (RCAC) - "Old Solomon Levi"
The Royal Canadian Hussars (Montreal) - "Men of Harlech" and "St. Patrick's Day"
The British Columbia Regiment (Duke of Connaught's Own) (RCAC) - "I'm Ninety-Five"
The South Alberta Light Horse - "A Southerly Wind and a Cloudy Sky"
The Saskatchewan Dragoons - "Punjaub"
The King's Own Calgary Regiment (RCAC) - "Colonel Bogey"
The British Columbia Dragoons - "Fare Ye Well Inniskilling" (5th Royal Inniskilling
Dragoon Guards); For pipe band - "Scotland the Brave"
The Fort Garry Horse - "El Abanico" and "St. Patrick's Day"
Slow march/Marche lente - "Red River Valley"
Le Régiment de Hull (RCAC) - "La Marche de la victoire"
The Windsor Regiment (RCAC) - "My Boy Willie"

Artillery

49th (Sault-Ste-Marie) Field Artillery; For military band - see Artillery marches. For
pipe band - "A Hundred Pipers"
1st Air Defence Regiment (Lanark and Renfrew Scottish); For military band - see Artillery marches; For pipe band - "Highland Laddie"

Infantry

The Royal Canadian Regiment* - "The Royal Canadian Regiment" (also published under the title "St. Catharines"); Slow march -  "Pro Patria"
Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry Medley of - "Has Anyone Seen the Colonel", "Tipperary" and/et "Mademoiselle from Armentières"; Slow march/Marche lente : "Lili Marlene"
Royal 22e Régiment* - "Vive la Canadienne"; Slow march - "Marche lente du Royal
22e Régiment" (also published under the title "La prière en famille")
Governor General's Foot Guards - "Milanollo"; Slow march - "Figaro"
The Canadian Grenadier Guards - "British Grenadiers"; Slow march - "Grenadiers Slow March" (also played in quick time when entering camp or barracks).
The Queen's Own Rifles of Canada - "The Buffs" and "The Maple Leaf Forever"; Double Past - "Money Musk"
The Black Watch (Royal Highland Regiment of Canada) - "The Highland Laddie"; Slow march - "The Red Hackle"
Les Voltigeurs de Québec - "Les Voltigeurs de Québec"
The Royal Regiment of Canada - "British Grenadiers" followed by "Here's to the Maiden"
The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry (Wentworth Regiment) - "The Mountain Rose"
The Princess of Wales' Own Regiment - "The Buffs"
The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment - "I'm Ninety-Five"
The Lincoln and Welland Regiment - "The Lincolnshire Poacher"
4th Battalion/4e Bataillon, The Royal Canadian Regiment* - As for The Royal Canadian Regiment
The Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada - "The Highland Laddie" and "Seann Triubhas"
The Grey and Simcoe Foresters - "The 31st Greys"
The Lorne Scots (Peel, Dufferin and Halton Regiment) - "The Campbells are Coming" and "John Peel"
The Brockville Rifles - "Bonnie Dundee"
Stormont, Dundas and Glengarry Highlanders - "Bonnie Dundee"
Les Fusiliers du St-Laurent - "Rêves Canadiens"
Le Régiment de la Chaudière - "Sambre et Meuse" and "The Longest Day"
4th Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment (Chateauguay)* - As for Royal 22e Régiment
6th Battalion, Royal 22e Régiment *  - As for Royal 22e Régiment
Les Fusiliers Mont-Royal - "The Jockey of York"
The Princess Louise Fusiliers - "British Grenadiers"
The Royal New Brunswick Regiment - "A Hundred Pipers" followed by "The Old North Shore"
The West Nova Scotia Regiment - "God Bless the Prince of Wales"; Slow march - "Garb of Old Gaul"
The Nova Scotia Highlanders - "The Sweet Maid of Glendaruel"
1st Battalion - "The Atholl Highlanders" and "The Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu"
2nd Battalion - "The Highland Laddie"
Le Régiment de Maisonneuve - "Sambre et Meuse"
The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa - "The Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu" and "March of
the Cameron Men"
The Royal Winnipeg Rifles - "Old Solomon Levi" (Pork, Beans and Hard Tack); Double Past - "Keel Row"
The Essex and Kent Scottish - "The Highland Laddie" and/et "A Hundred Pipers"
48th Highlanders of Canada - "The Highland Laddie"
Le Régiment du Saguenay - "Le Régiment du Saguenay"
The Algonquin Regiment - "We Lead, Others Follow"
The Argyll and Sutherland Highlanders of Canada (Princess Louise's) - "The Campbells are Coming"
The Lake Superior Scottish Regiment - "The Highland Laddie"
The North Saskatchewan Regiment - "The Jockey of York"; For pipe band - "The Meeting of the Waters"
The Royal Regina Rifles - "Lutzow's Wild Hunt"; Double Past - "Keel Row"
The Rocky Mountain Rangers - "The Meeting of the Waters"
The Loyal Edmonton Regiment (4th Battalion, Princess Patricia's Canadian Light
Infantry) - "Bonnie Dundee"
The Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada - "The Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu" and "March of the Cameron Men"
The Royal Westminster Regiment - "The Maple Leaf Forever"
The Calgary Highlanders - "The Highland Laddie" and "Blue Bonnets Over
the Border"
Les Fusiliers de Sherbrooke - "Queen City"
The Seaforth Highlanders of Canada - "The Piobaireachd of Donald Dhu"
The Canadian Scottish Regiment (Princess Mary's) - "Blue Bonnets Over the Border"
The Royal Montreal Regiment - "Ça ira"
The Irish Regiment of Canada - "Garry Owen"
The Toronto Scottish Regiment - "Blue Bonnets Over the Border"
The Royal Newfoundland Regiment - "The Banks of Newfoundland"


----------



## armyvern (12 Oct 2005)

Maritime Command: Heart of Oak
Land Forces Command: Celer Paratus Calladus
Air Command: RCAF March Past
Northern Region: Canada North
Communications Command: Communications

RMC: Precision
*Royal Roads: Hatley park
*College militaire royal: La marche du richelieu

Naval Formations: Heart of Oak
1 Cdn Bge Group: Sons of the Brave
5 Cdn Bge Group: Allons-y
*Special Service Force: Calvary of the Clouds
Air Formations: RCAF March Past
CFTSG: A Century of Progress

As well, there are many, many other authorized and official Regimental marches as per CFAO 32-3:

http://my.tbaytel.net/tgroulx/marches.htm 



HOI !!


----------



## Seamus449 (12 Oct 2005)

Thanks guys! I found mine... It doesn't have any bagpipes in it though...  :crybaby: Damn lucky highlanders get all the good marches.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Oct 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> As well, there are many, many other authorized and official Regimental marches as per CFAO 32-3:





> CFAO 32-3, BAND MARCHES AND CALLS
> 
> Cancelled - Change 9/00, 2000-10-16
> 
> Replaced by: A-AD-200-000/AG-000, The Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the Canadian Forces


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2005)

Special Service Force: Calvary of the Clouds

Hmm.... anyone if JTF2 has adopted the above?


----------



## GOMEZ (13 Oct 2005)

I know the army has a song but i forgot what it was called. :threat:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Oct 2005)

#1SOLDIER said:
			
		

> I know the army has a song but i forgot what it was called. :threat:



Have you read the excellent post listed by Michael O'Leary above, if not please do so.


----------



## Wolfe (13 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Special Service Force: Calvary of the Clouds
> 
> Hmm.... anyone if JTF2 has adopted the above?




Hahhaa sorry.... JTF2 song .... here is one funny real funny http://www.toddbutler.com/music/JTF2%2048.mp3


----------



## geo (13 Oct 2005)

Hmmm.....

wonder how they can march to the tune
nope......


----------



## Wolfe (14 Oct 2005)

No they can't...... :  actually i think that they don't have one.....it makes sens.... 


Wolf


----------



## Haggis (14 Oct 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> ... actually i think that they don't have one.....it makes sens....



Too bad,  it's a catchy tune!


----------



## Slim (17 Oct 2005)

I have repeatedly heard a RUNOUR (only no proof) that their 'unofficial' marchpast is *Enter The Sandman * by Metallica.

No way in heck that its true but funny to think about all the same.

Cheers


----------



## canadianchick (17 Oct 2005)

dreams of war, dreams of liars
dreams of dragon's fire
and of things that will bite...
sleep with one eye open
gripping your pillow tight...
hush little baby, don't say a word
and never mind that noise you heard
it's just the beast under your bed,
in your closet, in your head


----------



## TN2IC (17 Oct 2005)

My unit's song is "Farewell to Nova Scotia"


Hints it is a Halifax Service Battalion....


But this topic is great.. keep it coming.


----------



## Sigop2004 (17 Oct 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hahhaa sorry.... JTF2 song .... here is one funny real funny http://www.toddbutler.com/music/JTF2%2048.mp3



Thats awesome lol


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2005)

All well and good Mr. O'Leary, but where are the Slow Time march pasts?  hmmm?  HMMMM????


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> Special Service Force: *Calvary* of the Clouds



You haven't been to church in awhile I'm betting.


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Oct 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> All well and good Mr. O'Leary, but where are the Slow Time march pasts?  hmmm?  HMMMM????



I posted the full content of the CFP annexes on marchpasts. Perhaps you need to take this up with DHH. Perhaps these marches of which you speak are not official. Then again, perhaps they've just overlooked Slow Marches.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Oct 2005)

If you look closely at the list, the authorized Slow Marches are there, just not highlighted as such for some less knowledgeable.   ;D

I am sure that if your Unit's Slow March is not listed, then with the proper documentation to DHH, it will be added on approval by the powers that be.  In dealings with them in the past, I have found that many Unit Traditions are "unofficial", a case in point is the motto that many RCD use to close their letters.  It really isn't a Regimental motto, as officially the Regiment doesn't have one.  This is the case with so many of our "traditions".

"Audax et Celer"  ;D


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2005)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I posted the full content of the CFP annexes on marchpasts. Perhaps you need to take this up with DHH. Perhaps these marches of which you speak are not official. Then again, perhaps they've just overlooked Slow Marches.



bah, google-fu does not impress me, I wanted to know why you didn't cut and paste them as well.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you look closely at the list, the authorized Slow Marches are there, just not highlighted as such for some less knowledgeable.     ;D
> 
> I am sure that if your Unit's Slow March is not listed, then with the proper documentation to DHH, it will be added on approval by the powers that be.   In dealings with them in the past, I have found that many Unit Traditions are "unofficial", a case in point is the motto that many RCD use to close their letters.   It really isn't a Regimental motto, as officially the Regiment doesn't have one.   This is the case with so many of our "traditions".
> 
> "Audax et Celer"   ;D



It's ok, I still have no idea why you put sink cleaner on your celery, but I'm guessing it has to do with your visual purple and the night sights on a Centurion tank.

Edit - oops, sorry, that should have been the rank, not the tank.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (18 Oct 2005)

So what does Celer Paratus Callidus mean anyway?


----------



## geo (18 Oct 2005)

Celer Paratus Callidus .... 
err... how about: "Where did I park my Cadillac?"

or "what's my Cadillac doing in the celery patch"

 (JK)


----------



## Slim (19 Oct 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hahhaa sorry.... JTF2 song .... here is one funny real funny http://www.toddbutler.com/music/JTF2%2048.mp3



Laughed so hard I cried when I heaard that song!

Cheers


----------



## bossi (19 Oct 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> So what does Celer Paratus Callidus mean anyway?



_callidus, callida, callidum_, - clever, cunning, shrewd. 
_celer, gen. celeris_, - quick, fast.
_paratus, parata, paratum_, - ready.

Colloquially, "... it's a good idea to be quick about it when you stand to ..."?


----------

